# Two Screens And Xrandr



## heavenboy (Jun 10, 2011)

Hello,

I have a Sony laptop and I would like to commute my screen to another one (an external monitor). I have studied a lot of posts on this subject but not one works on my laptop. 

Let me show you my /etc/X11/xorg.conf: 


```
Section "ServerLayout"
	Identifier     "X.org Configured"
	Screen         "Screen0"
#	Screen		0	"Screen0" 
	Screen 			"Screen1" RightOf "Screen0" 
	InputDevice    "Mouse0" "CorePointer"
	InputDevice    "Keyboard0" "CoreKeyboard"
EndSection

#Section "ServerFlags"
#	Option 			"Xinerama" "1"
#EndSection

Section "Files"
	ModulePath   "/usr/local/lib/xorg/modules"
	FontPath     "/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/misc/"
	FontPath     "/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/TTF/"
	FontPath     "/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/OTF"
	FontPath     "/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/Type1/"
	FontPath     "/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/100dpi/"
	FontPath     "/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/75dpi/"
EndSection

Section "Module"
	Load  "dbe"
	Load  "dri"
	Load  "dri2"
	Load  "extmod"
	Load  "glx"
	Load  "record"
EndSection

Section "InputDevice"
	Identifier  "Keyboard0"
	Option "XkbLayout" "fr"
	Driver      "kbd"
EndSection

Section "InputDevice"
	Identifier  "Mouse0"
	Driver      "mouse"
	Option	    "Protocol" "auto"
	Option	    "Device" "/dev/sysmouse"
	Option	    "ZAxisMapping" "4 5 6 7"
EndSection

Section "Monitor"
	Identifier   "Monitor0"
	VendorName   "Monitor Vendor"
	ModelName    "Monitor Model"
#	HorizSync    30-107
#	VertRefresh  48-120
	Option		 "DPMS"
EndSection

Section "Monitor"
	Identifier   "MonitorVGA"
	VendorName   "HYUNDAI"
	ModelName    "HYUNDAI Model"
	Option		 "DPMS"
EndSection


Section "Device"
        ### Available Driver options are:-
        ### Values: <i>: integer, <f>: float, <bool>: "True"/"False",
        ### <string>: "String", <freq>: "<f> Hz/kHz/MHz"
        ### [arg]: arg optional
        #Option     "ShadowFB"           	# [<bool>]
        #Option     "DefaultRefresh"     	# [<bool>]
        #Option     "ModeSetClearScreen" 	# [<bool>]
	Identifier  "Card0"
	Driver      "vesa"
	VendorName  "Intel Corporation"
	BoardName   "Core Processor Integrated Graphics Controller"
#	Screen 		0
	BusID       "PCI:0:2:0"
	Option 		"Monitor-VGA" "MonitorVGA"
EndSection

Section "Screen"
	Identifier "Screen0"
	Device     "Card0"
	Monitor    "Monitor0"
	SubSection "Display"
		Viewport   0 0
		Depth     1
	EndSubSection
	SubSection "Display"
		Viewport   0 0
		Depth     4
	EndSubSection
	SubSection "Display"
		Viewport   0 0
		Depth     8
	EndSubSection
	SubSection "Display"
		Viewport   0 0
		Depth     15
	EndSubSection
	SubSection "Display"
		Viewport   0 0
		Depth     16
	EndSubSection
	SubSection "Display"
		Viewport   0 0
		Depth     24
		Modes	  "1024x768"
	EndSubSection
EndSection

Section "Screen"
	Identifier "Screen1"
	Device     "Card0"
	Monitor    "MonitorVGA"
	SubSection "Display"
		Depth     24
		Modes	  "1024x768"
	EndSubSection
EndSection
```

And now the output of the xrandr command: 

`# xrandr -q`


```
xrandr: Failed to get size of gamma for output default
Screen 0: minimum 800 x 600, current 1024 x 768, maximum 1024 x 768
default connected 1024x768+0+0 0mm x 0mm
   1024x768        0.0* 
   800x600        61.0
```

I would appreciate if someone has any suggestions for me.

Thank you.


----------



## adamk (Jun 10, 2011)

A) Neither xrandr nor separate screens will work properly with the vesa driver.
B) xrandr won't work to drive separate screens even if you weren't using the vesa driver.

Adam


----------



## heavenboy (Jun 11, 2011)

That's why I can't manage to do that. Thank you.


----------

